# 66 GTO Deck Lid Alignment



## djmeston04 (Jun 1, 2010)

Trying to install a deck lid for a 66 GTO. It is not the original deck lid. The deck lid fits properly without bolts installed, but after the lid is bolted the deck lid will not align. I layed inside trunk and found that the hinge holes will not line up with bolt holes on the drivers side. Is there any other adjustments next to drilling new holes in the hinge? The hinges do not appear to have any damage.

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have the same issue with my 67. Lid sits too far forward to clear extension panel. I can't see any reason for it in regards to the hinges either, so I am going to elongate the holes in the hinges to get the lid back.


----------



## djmeston04 (Jun 1, 2010)

I thought of that, but that would put the hole completely out at the end of the hinge. It is almost a complete hole off.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Almost sounds like yours was rear-ended in the past and the hinges are bent. May not be easy to see the bend. Is there a way to get a pry bar behind the hinge and bend it forward some ?


----------



## djmeston04 (Jun 1, 2010)

We will try that. Thanks.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

an easy way to bend the hinge so that it moves farther back is to install the lid, then while its open put a block of wood under the hinge so that it cant go down when you try to close it. then pull down on the lid like you are trying to force it to close. just be careful because its easy to bend it too far.


----------



## djmeston04 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you. We tried the 2x4 and closing the lid. After some more tweeking the lid fits perfect!


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

> Almost sounds like yours was rear-ended in the past and the hinges are bent. May not be easy to see the bend. Is there a way to get a pry bar behind the hinge and bend it forward some ?


My new deck lid was sticking out about 1/2" when the body shop put it on, after looking over the car it looks like it was hit from behind at one time. They put it on their frame machine and actually pulled the back of the body back into shape to match the deck lid.


----------

